
Why We Need Medium to Win – Cherian Thomas – Medium - quintin
https://medium.com/@cherianthomas/why-we-need-medium-to-win-7b5af884d666
======
runningmike
“While as a food blogging platform we tried all scrappy ways to onboard
bloggers” ? I am curious. There is a better than the ad model.. And Medium is
not the best for starting quality bloggers imho.

